# How would BSD handle upgrades like this?



## slobad23 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello, 

Long time admirer, first time poster. I use Linux mainly due to compatibility with the hardware I use but have nothing but respect for BSD (and wish I was in a position to use it more). 

That out of the way, here is my question:

I work for a company that is having some problems with upgrading their software properly and I know that FreeBSD's ports might fit in with a solution to their issues. 

The software is fixed about 99% of the time. Upgrades are happening with the software with particular clients which means that when the software is upgraded globally, their specific customization's break. 

FreeBSD manages to deal with ports and the base system and I am not sure if there are processes that could be applied to the software my company use. 

I wanted to shout out "FreeBSD get it right... you should do what they do and xyz" but do not know enough about it to have given them all the details. 

Any advice that I could forward on would be much appreciated. 

Regards, 

Slobad23


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 17, 2012)

Argentina.com : A Case Study by Carlos Horowicz


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 17, 2012)

It's possible to keep local patches to a port.  However, there may be better solutions, like with a genuine version control system like SVN or git.


----------

